# Comparing 5 + 9 Archetypes (259, 359 and 459)



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

This post will compare the multiple differences between 259, 359 and 459 tritypes.

The 3 tritypes concerned with having FIVE and NINE fixes (259, 359 and 459) display those behavioral and psychological patterns : 

• Avarice + Sloth produces a natural economy of energy and a need to hide its own identity through mutable, adaptive behavior to better match its environment. There's often a sizeable (and often intentional) gap between what is shown publicly and what is kept within.

• Double withdrawn stance*: the need for saving up personal energy and straying away from overwhelming stimulation is increased (even moreso for self-preservation dominant); 

• Soft, malleable but somewhat cold energy (in appearance only);

• Ambiguous energy. Neither sliding toward male nor female;

• Intensity of the FIVE energy is tempered with the accomodating NINE energy;

• Inner conflict between the need for competency and understanding of the FIVE vs the need for harmony and peace of the NINE;

• Very controlled emotional states since neither enneatypes like to be in contact wih strong feelings (from others or their own) (emphasized with self-preservation dominant and less so for sexual dominant);

• Most likely combination to be very observant of their environment while not actively participating.


*Differences between archetypes : *

*Extraversion & social interactions*

• 259s are hands down the shyest enneagram tritype of all. They are usually hard to get known and may appear inhibited and/or unremarkable at first (very true for self-pres dom.)

• 359s are discreet but also the most adaptable of the FIVE+NINE combinations. They like to camouflage themselves behind an image depending on the situation and can blend in almost anywhere.

• 459s are very withdrawn, but have a distinctive arrogant streak hidden behind their shyness. They want others to make the move and feel resentful if they feel rejected.


*Overall Persona*

• 259s like all TWOS, usually display a helpful or congenial nature without being to invasive. They can give out advice or pratical help in exchange of feeling competent, needed and at peace with their environment.
• 359s want to display a discreet but succesful image as they don't like being too much in the limelight. They like to impress people by solving difficult tasks and acting pretty humble about it.

• 459s are a little more mysterious and a bit harder to crack open. They often display an avoidant or effusive stance in order to protect their feelings of deficiency.


*Relation with Emotional Side*

• 259s deny their emotional needs in favor of observing and creating greater bonds with people. While they can learn to manage their dark side, they prefer focus their energy on maintaing harmony around them.

• 359s are very cut off from their emotions, in order to better concentrate on their overall goals. They may feel at loss when discussing them openly. They very much think that feelings are a burden sometimes (other's or their own);

• 459s are more introspective and responsive to their own feelings. They like to feel and analyze them at the same time and can withstand a lot of personal contemplation.


*Potential Problems*

• 259s may have a hard time being taken seriously a times because of their unassertiveness and overall gentleness. They are also one of the most prone tritypes to be exploited for their giving character and meek demeanor. Because of that, they may avoid stating their opinion or flat out start believing that they don't matter unless they make people happy (a ONE wing, either from NINE or TWO, exacerbate those tendencies).

• 359s are less likely to be seen as weak-minded than 259s but they can be so identified in appearing adaptable and being the person for every situation that they may lost their connection to their own feelings. They may have a hard time understanding the need to validate and respond to others' emotional side that they may come across as unfeeling or robotic.

• 459s have great difficulties overcoming their tendencies to shut the world off from their lives and can become hermetic and obsessed with their own mind. While this is less pronounced with social subtypes, this tritype can be hard to be with because they don't allow much in and out of their universe. They can also be surprisingly intense and overwhelming by their in-depth approach to life.


*Structure & Patterns*

• 259s are triple removed and conflict avoiding. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that tries to get along with people without making a wave of any sort and keep a low profile. While 459 are sometime considered the shyest tritype, it is really the 259 that fits the bill better, as they are harder to convince to assert themselves. They mostly opt for being an observer and connect to people in a very unintrusive way. This tritype often have a dominant self-preservation instinct in their stacking and that makes them even more removed from their environment. With sp dom, they often display a slight childlike nature from the TWO fix and they can unintentionally be overprotected by they vulnerable look. For sexual variants, this tritype can be a little more needy and seeks to merge with a potential partner (NINE fix). This variant can also make really good one-on-one counselors or romance novelists. Finally, social variants are a bit more extroverted and intellectual, especially leading with FIVE. This 259 is more participating and engaging than the other two variants and can thus mistype more easily with other more outgoing tritypes.

• 359s are triple camouflaging and hidden. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that tries to cover and hides the self and its vulnerabilities in order to better fit their assigned role in any given situation. They like prove their worth in a practical way while being efficient and adaptable. The vanity and deceit of the THREE is less apparent here. A lot of 359s are dominant self-preservation and thus feel distant and removed from their environment. They are also the least openly arrogant and boasting of all 3 combinations there is. They are also more down-to-earth and savvy than the other twos variants. Sexual subtypes are more passionate and idealist. They may want to look like the perfect husband/wife to their partner and hide behind a glamorous veneer in order to be accepted (especially with THREE leading). They are attentive to what makes them feel alive and may be more emotional than self-pres or social variants. The social variant is the most outgoing and openly arrogant. They want to be seen as successful and like to display their competency and knowledge. More active and engaged socially.

• 459s are triple Withdrawn. This means that this archetype has all 3 enneatypes in each center of intelligence that need to go away from the outside world in order to recharge and conserve their energy. This tritype feels easily drained by external contact and prefer to limit their interaction with it. People with this archetype might feel vulnerable and unable to take on action and thus prefer to engage more in the real of imagination. This tritype is most compatible with a dominant Self-Preservation subtype and most at odds with a Social subtype. Socials with this tritype wants connections and a sense of belonging, but feels the pressure of the group's expectations the most and think they can't take on the responsibilities. SP people are the most reclusive, energy-retentive folks of the whole damn enneagram. They are the least emotionally and verbally expressive of the 459s. Sexual subtypes are usually intense and seek fusion with their intimates. They might live off their passion through their work (if paired with secondary SP). 


*Possible Mistypes*

• Social FIVES with SIX wings having a 459 or 259 tritype may identify with the effciency qualities of the 359 because they are more outgoing and need to prove their competency through social endeavors;

• Social FIVES with FOUR wings having a 359 tritype may look like 259s because of their tendency to be more sensitive and other-oriented than most FIVES, mimicking 259s' need to fit and be accepted in a social setting;

• Self-Pres FIVES or NINES with 259 tritype can look less emotional and expressive than other variants and thus look like 359s;

• Sexual NINES with a FIVE fix may automatically associate with 459 because the 259 and 359 descriptions may not reflect their deep sensitivity and romantic streak.


*MBTI*

• 259s most common MBTI types are : ISFJ (925), ISTJ (952), INFJ (529) and sometimes INFP (952) or ISFP (925); it's very rare to find extroverted Myers Briggs types with this archetype and somewhat uncommon to see thinking types too. The former will almost always lead with TWO and the latter with FIVE.

• 359s most common MBTI types are : ISTP (539), INTP (593), INTJ (539) and sometimes ISTJ (953); it's uncommon to see feeling types having this archetype (will mostly lead with NINE) and even more rare with extroverted types, who will lead with THREE.

• 459s most common MBTI types are : INFP (495), INFJ (459), INTP (594) and sometimes ISFP (945); it is exceedingly rare to find an extroverted Myers Briggs type with this archetype and when it does happen, it is mostly ENFPs or ENTPs. 


*Micellaneous Differences*

• 359s are the better of the three FIVE+NINE combinations to blend into their environment. The least adaptable is 459;

• 459s are more in touch with their emotional states at all times than 259s and 359s;

• 259s usually can better read other people's emotional states than 359s and 459s;

• 359s' communication style is honest and mostly straightfoward (especially if ISTP), while 259s are more ingraciating and thoughtful and 459 is idiosycratical and cryptic;

• 459s are more aloof and moody than the other two FIVE+NINE combinations;

• While all FIVE+NINE archetypes are shy and withdrawn, they don't show it the same way : 259s are the most unassuming and soft, 359s hide behind assigned roles or personae and 459s hide their pain and suffering in an indifferent, aloof stance with a hint of sadness;

• 259s and 459s tend to wait for being included in a group setting while 359s can blend in easier and more quickly;

• 259s wont dip into taboo or controversial subjects without experiencing some kind of incomfort while 359s and 459s are less defensive about it;

• 459s might try to steer the conversation in such a way that is more in their field of interest while 259s and 359s are more likely to let things flow naturally.


----------



## jcmoore65 (Mar 7, 2016)

My wife is 9w1 sp/so 953 ISTJ and you seem to have nailed the description here, again, @Karkino. Seriously, are these all your descriptions? Amazing.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

jcmoore65 said:


> My wife is 9w1 sp/so 953 ISTJ and you seem to have nailed the description here, again, @Karkino. Seriously, are these all your descriptions? Amazing.


Lol yup, pretty much  I did have some inspiration from Kratherine Fauvre's tritype descriptions but most of it is from me.


----------



## jcmoore65 (Mar 7, 2016)

@Karkino, when is your book coming out!?!?


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

jcmoore65 said:


> @Karkino, when is your book coming out!?!?


I wasn't planning to do a book on it but who knows?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

It's very interesting to read. The heart center is always the hardest for me to figure out, maybe that's a result of having 5 and 9 affecting emotional awareness or desire to look at them. Emotions are pretty burdensome, I mostly see mine as arrogant, angry, moody or generally intense and unpleasant.


----------

